# What to do with my EYELASHES!



## Lasha (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello ladies, 
really need some help here. I have curly lashes with a few straight one and so i can't get that lovely eyelash look! Is there anything i can do to make them a little straighter so that my mascara looks nice when I put it on? Thanks a mill!


----------



## TangoMango (Jun 20, 2007)

Use an eyelash curler before you put on your mascara.


----------



## _pixie_ (Jun 20, 2007)

i find that heated eyelash curlers work really well, especially if you use them after mascara so it moulds them into shape


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 20, 2007)

so I could use a heated eyelash curler to make them straighter? Mine are very very curly to the point where my mascara gets on my eyelid


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 20, 2007)

If you clamp your eyelashes with the curler and angle it so that it's going more straight, it should work.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 27, 2007)

i never thought of that because my lashes are really curly too....im trying this 2moro!!!


----------



## mia88 (Jun 27, 2007)

Can always get them permed in the same curl? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friend (asian friend with straight lashes!) gets hers permed and it lasts for about 2-3 months!


----------

